# Need a t-shrit catch phrase



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi all...was hoping you could give me some suggestions on a phrase to put under the name of our haunted house? We want to print up some t-shirts this year for all our actors to wear leading up to it, etc to spread the word...but I'm not good at this stuff. So here is stuff people have said, etc thus far...I'd love your thoughts and suggestions!

Blackwell Manor (in large zombie font across the shirt)

- Embrace your fears
- Where nightmares are made
- Theres no turning back
- Where nightmares begin
- You can run, we will find you
- Go ahead and scream, it will help us find you
- Where nightmares become reality
- ?????????? 

www.blackwellmanor.com (under the phrase smaller)


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Great website. Looks like a great haunted house.
These come to mind....

Where the dead don't stay dead

Exume some fun

Diapers optional

Hang around with some creeps

We'd love to have you for dinner

Scream...Run....Die!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Where Your Fears Come True!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

john- daipers optional - hehehe that's really funny!

i like johns suggestion of "where the dead don't stay dead"


----------



## DapperGhost (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL @ diapers optional.. thats classy! 

-Guess whos coming to dinner with a photo of a crazed clown or similar 
-Join the devils playground
-Now Serving fear since 1876 ie; the date can be optional
-Last one out.... is a goner!

some are just suggestions i thought up...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Extreme Scream "The Ultimate Experience"
It's not your mother's party


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Blackwell Manor....morbid mayhem and madness


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I survived Blackwell Manor and all I got was this lousy t-shirt.

??


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

Classy suggestion Shadow Mistress! I like it a lot!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Come and play in the GRAVE.... With Us
We'll cover you......... with more than dirt and rocks
No one can hear you scream.......... over the Howling
No one will notice your screams....... from all the rest/others
Grab a shovel............ and DIG IN
Drop by some time ....maybe we can dig someone up for you

*I did airbrush shirts for a time and now I do Dye Sublimation printing as a hobby*
I'll look in my books and see what I have, that might work for you.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Taking fear to a new level!
Now you're in for it!
The true meaning of fear!
Giving new meaning to Primal Fears!
Scaring you to Death is our Life!
I'm sorry... Did we scare you?
Where Hell comes to break loose!
Fear? Terror? Horror? Oh yeah.
Getting "scared to death" is NOT a cliché!
You have nothing to fear... but us!
Your ultimate cure for the hiccups!
We take horror seriously!
We're freaking scary! (Oops, can we say that?)
It's ok if you cry.
It's ok if you scream.
Just try not to scream.
And you thought the other guys were scary...
Affearing nightly [my wife's favorite]
Don't be concerned about the grown men screaming as they run out the exit - they're probably just wusses.
Like "Boo" only scarier! [my favorite]
"Boo" to the extreme!
Mega-Boo
It's just a little fear... Did we say "little"?
It's just a little fear... What are you afraid of?
We can't help it... It's in our blood.
We can't help scaring people... It's in our blood.
You'll get scared - we promise.
You'll get scared - bet your life on it.
We'll scare you to death - bet your life on it.
We'll apologize now for traumatizing you for life.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Free Membership to our 'Six Foot Under Club'
"If Parents Did It, How Scary Can It Be?"
Changing the world around you... one scream at a time.
This is just the beginning. We are dying to do more. 
You cant stop the chaos. 
Where the dead come first...
This aint your momas graveyard
It wont hurt... much
No child left behind. But if they do... dont blame me.
You have nothing to fear but fear itself... and we have that in abundance.
'Bringing people together' (Just to watch them run screaming)
“Got Blood?”
Go ahead, tell your Mommy! She can run screaming too...
Here scaring comes naturally, all else is subject to interpretation. 
What you see here, cry here, scream here, stays here! 
Here the creatures are paid in blood. Screams are free...
Do not disturb the creatures. They feed off of screams.


----------



## DapperGhost (Jan 15, 2008)

fantastic! keep them coming. 

and i found anothers that i liked.

-The family that screams together stays together
-a place to Lose your fear virginity
-a taste of terror... delicious isnt it?
-blood is thicker than water
-the lucky ones chickened out
-Everbody is a mark


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I suggest "Don't go there..."


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

The Boo Crew!


----------

